# We Have Opened a New Lunch Diner On Garden Street



## Bonsaifishrman

My wife and I have opened a new Diner called Porchetta's on G and Garden Street. We serve only one food and that is called a Porchetta sandwich. What is Porchetta? It is a spicy Italian Porkroast. Old recipe and very tasty. We have a Big Momma sandwich for 3.00 tax incl. and a Big Daddy sandwich for 6.00 tax incl. We also have a Big Momma plate with home made potato salad with smoked potato's and BBQ beans with porchetta in them and or a side salad and a drink for 6.50 tax incl. and a Big Daddy plate with a huge sandwich with about a half pound of meat and the sides and a drink for 7.75 tax incl. We also have a Porchetta salad for 5.50 tax incl. Dine in or take out 10 AM to 3 PM. Sandwiches are served hot and dipped clarified au jus. 438-3762. 

Comon by and try it out if in the area downtown.


----------



## amberj

I will be downtown next week...THat is one of my all time favorite dishes....You will do great!!!!! I cant wait to try your Porchetta...


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Thanks Amberj.

I was wondering if any one around hereknew what Porchetta was?Some of the tastiest stuff on earth.


----------



## fishn4fun

my wife and i will come by and check it out next sat


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *fishn4fun (8/1/2009)*my wife and i will come by and check it out next sat


Thanks, hope to serve you and your wife a delicious porchetta sandwich.


----------



## mpmorr

Bump for what sounds like a worth while venture and a great sandwich.


----------



## Jhoe

I'm a little guy. will you make fun of me if i get the big momma?


----------



## seacapt

We we're just up in Northern MN visiting the inlaws and that's a very popular dish up there. Good luck, we'll stop by and give it a try.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *Jhoe (8/3/2009)*I'm a little guy. will you make fun of me if i get the big momma?


We sell the big mamas the most so far. The ones that bought the big daddys, mainly took the rest home with them.


----------



## Clam

After reading about this place I decided to break away from the routine smokey's lunch and try something different, I'm glad I did. The food was excellent and everyone was very friendly. I went with the big momma plate and I left there with my appetite satisfied. I even had to order two more porchettas to take home for dinner so my wife can try one. I will definately be going back again. If you're tired of the same ole thing you should give this place a try.


----------



## gator7_5

Plan on trying it for lunch tommorrow!


----------



## gator7_5

Went by today and ate lunch. He wasn't lying. That daddy sandwhich is huge. People always say that, but it was true this time. Very unique flavor, too. If you love pork, you have to try one. I'll be back


----------



## chefpomp

Ill have to swing by i love Porchetta. The best restaurants to me are the ones that only concentrate on doing a couple of things real well. Good luck and see you soon.


----------



## 82whaler

Went by of Saturday got the papa plate...un-real taste, will be back:bowdown


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *82whaler (8/11/2009)*Went by of Saturday got the papa plate...un-real taste, will be back:bowdown


We be glad to serve you again and all the others that have stopped by from this forum. Thanks to all.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

We will come by Saturday.


----------



## theshizzle

I will come next week for lunch.


----------



## dholley77

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Stopped by on Wednesday with a coworker and it was great. We will both be going back for more. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Thanks for a great Lunch.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *dholley77 (8/15/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Stopped by on Wednesday with a coworker and it was great. We will both be going back for more. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Thanks for a great Lunch.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Glad to serve a sandwich asBIG as we offer in the Big Daddy plate with homemade smoked potato salad,bbq beans, pickle and drink for 7.75. The Big Momma plate is quite filling also. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Hot Reels

pretty sure I am addicted. Have had 4 in the past 2 weeks

Thanks

SKy


----------



## no parts

Probably gonna bring a couple guys with me from the shop tomorrow after reading all the great reviews. I've been googling pictures all day, lol. :letsparty


----------



## no parts

Thanks for a great lunch! Everyone that came with me today raved on how great the food was and also the price was great. It was nice to sit and talk some kayak fishing with you today. My service manager also loved his big daddy combo and it piqued the interest of a few people back at the shop. I definitely will be back and am sure others from my shop will follow. :hungry


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

My wife and I are very grateful to PFF members who have come by for lunch. All we can say isThank Youand blessings for you. :angel


----------



## Skipper

Had to check it out at lunch today, had the big momma plate, it was awesome the potatoe salad is outstanding!

Thanks!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Stopped by for lunch today, great sandwich. Had the big daddy plate and "had" to sit for a while and talk fishin and hunting. Cant ask for much more than that. Cant wait to get the wife in there and give it another shot. Thanks for the great food and great conversation.

Chris


----------



## Boatjob1

Another small business success........ Saw this post, called in a order, Great twist on pork flavor. I really enjoyed the meal and so did one other that I picked up for. Will definitely be back. Thanks for bringing this great food to town!:bowdown Tight lines, TB


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

Added picture of the Big Daddy Porchetta Plate to the original post. We also have a Porchetta salad plate for those on a DDDietttt for 5.50 tax included. We also have a large 16 oz. Minestroni Porchetta soup for 3.50 tax included. You can order this as a Big Momma soup and sandwich combo for 6.25 tax included. We also have Chocolate Cherry Canolli by the end of this week Oct.8 for 3.50 tax included and last but not least slow smoked rib sandwich plate for 9.00 with drink and tax included. The ribs are served only on thurs, fri, and sat. We are adding interesting items to the menu all the time if you havn't been by in a while.


----------



## Splittine

Dang that looks good, yall open on the weekends?


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_lblFullMessage>"Dang that looks good, yall open on the weekends?"

Yes, we are open on Sat. from 10 am to about 3 pm. depending on how much action there is.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

> *Splittine (10/5/2009)*Dang that looks good, yall open on the weekends?


Come on in and try a Big Daddy Sandwich Plate. Yes we are open on Saturday 10 to 2 pm or 3 sometimes. Call in to see if we are still open. If we are there, we will always fix you up with some hot food.


----------



## freespool50

i dont get out for lunch often so when i do i like to make it count. just had a porchetta. man oh man what a sandwich. awesome. and i suspect he seasoned up the baked beans and potato salad with some of that pork spice. good sides. 

i now have a new place to add to the short list.

blue dot

jerry's

h & o's

now, porchettas


----------



## flats stalker

just looking at that pic,that looks so good.


----------



## X-Shark

GF & I went yesterday to try this. We had Big Mama. [Her's with no Bun]



The Big Mama is a Hamburger size bun.



We really liked all of it.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman

We'll be open tomorrow. The place will be warm and the food fresh and hot. We'll keep the light on for ya!


----------

